# First Big Trip - A Few Small Problems



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all!

Joy and I just returned from our first big trip in our new 2008 23RS. Aside from the weather being crappy, the trip was a huge success. We are newbies and our prior two trips were simple over-nighters to a full-service campground south of Detroit (Harbortown in Monroe). These two trips did not reveal any surprises and the OB performed without any flaws.

The Big Trip, however, revealed a few problems. We traveled from Wyandotte (just S of Detroit) to Harrisville State Park on Lake Huron and spent two nights. Then on to Hartwick Pines State Park and spent two nights there. Then on to Hoffmaster State Park and spent two nights there. We came home yesterday. The entire trip was 663 miles. The temps at Hartwick Pines (near Grayling MI) dipped to 29 degrees one night and our fresh water hose froze. Mostly we had rain, wind and cold. The last two days, however, the sun came out, the wind died down, and the temps got up into the 60s. So it was not a complete wash out. This was our first foray into the world of state parks. These three, at any rate, are beautiful and wooded, with spacious sites. Our site at Harrisville backed right up onto Lake Huron. The beach was out our back door. Too bad it was only 40 degrees with 25 knot winds! Oh well, there is always next time!

Now on to my problems. I need your help/advice on these.

1) The black tank gate valve seems to have a dripping leak. This did not manifest itself on those earlier over night trips. But, when I removed the pipe cap at Hartwick Pines, I was greeted with a minor deluge of about a pint of liquid. I tried to be very careful when I closed the valve to be sure it was closed all the way. Later, at Hoffmaster SP, when we stopped at the Sanitation Station on our way out of the park, I removed the cap and was treated to approximately a gallon of liquid from the pipe. This time I spent quite a bit of time refilling the tank with the Quickie Flush. I did this twice. I was able to reduce the leak to just an occasional drip. When we got back to Detroit and returned the OB to the storage yard I put a pail under the pipe and removed the cap. Approximately a tablespoon of liquid came out. My question: is this normal? I wouldn't think so, but I am a newbie so I must ask. If it's not normal what could the problem be? Is this an adjustment that needs to be made under warranty, or is there possibly something hung-up in the valve, or what?

2) One night we noticed that the fan in the power converter was cycling on and off (at least I think it was a fan). This happened with three ceiling lights lit. If we turned an additional light on the fan stopped cycling and ran continuously. If we turned one of the lights off the fan stopped completely. Is this a normal kind of thing? Obviously it seems to be somehow associated with the power demand on the converter. Is this anything to be worried about?

3) Finally, the pilot light in the oven gave us fits. We had trouble getting it to light. I don't think it was associated with air in the lines because our furnace had been running a great deal and also Joy had done some cooking on the range top. At any rate I noticed that when I would try to light the pilot the flame was not large enough to engulf the thermocouple sensor above it. Hence, after the recommended 5 seconds, when the control was released the pilot would go out. After trying perhaps 8 or 10 times I finally got it lit. Joy proceeded to bake some muffins, but, when she turned the oven off, the pilot extinguished itself. She didn't actually turn the control to "OFF", only to the "PILOT" position. Am I doing something wrong, or is this something else that the dealer needs to address?

One other piece of advice that I could use is related to the position of the TV set. I'm wondering if anybody has any ideas for a mounting bracket that won't interfere with the rear slide when it is in the stowed position. I haven't done a search on this subject yet so I might find some advice in the modification archives.

Incidentally, Daffy-Whiskers, the Calico member of our family, made this trip with us. That's a whole other story!

Thanks in advance for any help/advice.

Rick


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

joy-rick said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Joy and I just returned from our first big trip in our new 2008 23RS. Aside from the weather being crappy, the trip was a huge success. We are newbies and our prior two trips were simple over-nighters to a full-service campground south of Detroit (Harbortown in Monroe). These two trips did not reveal any surprises and the OB performed without any flaws.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for reading my post. I have actually found most of my answers by doing some creative searching in the archives. Lot's of info there if only one will look.

Rick


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

joy-rick said:


> Thanks everyone for reading my post. I have actually found most of my answers by doing some creative searching in the archives. Lot's of info there if only one will look.


Please let us know if you need more help!

Ed


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm curious as to what you found for the first question. I have a similar problem, and haven't found the answer yet.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The problem with the valve is not normal, it should shut off all flow untill it is in use. With that said I also had a slight drip when mine was new. The problem finally apeared and fixed itself on one off our first outings. When Gilligan built my Outback he allowed the plastic and wood chips to fall into the tank. I was shocked to find a small wood circle come out of the tank and a lot of plastic shavings. After 4 or 5 filles and dumps of clean water I got all of it out and the drip went away. You may want to try the same if you have a way to dump your tank at home and see if this is your problem as well. Something else you may want to do is to cut back and install a clear section of PVC pipe so you can see if you are going to have any surprises. As a added plus this also helps raise the dump pipe. Kirk


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> cut%20back%20and%20install%20a%20clear%20section%20of%20PVC%20pipe%20so%20you%20can%20see%20if%20you%20are%20going%20to%20have%20any%20surprises.


" target="_blank">







[/url]

Ed


----------

